# Introducing Zelda Violet



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I introduced myself a long time ago on the introduction thread, but I’m mainly a lurker/learner. This forum has been a great resource.

Zelda Violet is from Starborn’s recent Nike/Brio litter. We fell in love with Nike over the winter and feel so lucky to bring home one of her pups. Zelda is already silvering like gorgeous Brio. I can't wait to see more of her silver with black tips.

Zelda’s favorite things: playing, more playing, chewing, snuggling, kissing, zooming around, training games, and meeting everybody. There’s nothing shy or hesitant about this pup! We started out using the Focused Puppy methods and signed up for kindergarten classes that also use positive reinforcement. We’re excited that she’s getting her next set of shots Monday so she can start going for walks beyond our little front yard. We live in an urban area with a lot of dogs who aren’t necessarily well cared-for so I've been paranoid about keeping her healthy. I’m constantly amazed at how little concern she has for city sounds. Dump trucks, helicopters, ambulances, loud people, it’s all good. We had a storm yesterday and she was more than happy to go play with me in the yard in the rain. She’s not a fan of being dried off, but otherwise doesn’t mind getting wet. She always smacks her lips about 4 times right before falling asleep. Love her. :kiss:

These pictures are all at least a week old. It's amazing how quickly they grow. She is going through an great punk rock hair phase right now and the silver is getting more obvious when she shakes her head around to kill a toy.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

She's a beauty, I'm jealous! Aren't they great!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to Zelda Violet. She's a cutie for sure. It's great to have all these new Starborn pups on the forum. Quite a testament to Pam and Tom.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see how her silvering progression goes. I tend to really like silvering in Havs. I bet she's going to be stunning (not that she isn't already!)


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello to Zelda violet. She is a cutie! Lizzie (her sister) would wave a paw, but she spent the afternoon playing with another havanese and a bunch of kids from the neighborhood and she so tired she slept through dinner!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, welcome and Congratulations!!! Zelda is stunning!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Zelda Violet is quite the cutie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If you remember the thread about the "puppy who won the lottery", this is that little girl.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

That's nice to know, Tom. Thanks for that info.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a pretty girl!! Love the name! Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> If you remember the thread about the "puppy who won the lottery", this is that little girl.


And to think, if she'd been born to less experienced breeders, that little cutie wouldn't even be here today!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Zelda Violet is from Starborn's recent Nike/Brio litter. We fell in love with Nike over the winter and feel so lucky to bring home one of her pups. Zelda is already silvering like gorgeous Brio. I can't wait to see more of her silver with black tips.


Zelda Violet is adorable!!! You are so lucky to have her! Enjoy!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Whenever I'm tired because she's ready to play at 6am, I just try to remember how lucky we are that she's alive and well and loves us. She is such a special girl.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a very special sweet Havanese. Congratulations!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Isn't she the cutest?! I especially love the picture of her on her back; adorable!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Whenever I'm tired because she's ready to play at 6am, I just try to remember how lucky we are that she's alive and well and loves us. She is such a special girl.


Oh yes - I know what you mean. Chester races around the house right after he wakes up. It's hard to catch him to put his harness and leash on to go potty outside. Zelda is very precious - looove the name!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*I trod icing Zelda Violet*



RoutineAvocado said:


> Whenever I'm tired because she's ready to play at 6am, I just try to remember how lucky we are that she's alive and well and loves us. She is such a special girl.


You are so blessed to have such a special little girl. We were all praying for her when Tom told us about her fragile beginning. A happy that she is doing well. What a little trooper she is. Enjoy her.:angel:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> And to think, if she'd been born to less experienced breeders, that little cutie wouldn't even be here today!


OH my goodness, THIS is that baby!!!? Incredible! You are all so blessed!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awe she's so cute. Make sure you digest these puppy days because they will be gone before you know it. Sounds like you are off to a great start. By the way, my brother's nickname for my DD is Zelda, great to see someone else is using it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So adorably cute!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Zelda is beautiful!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Zelda is beautiful! I love how she is silvering. That's great that she's so comfortable about all the city sounds. Best of luck with her. Maggie looks forward to meeting her some time.


----------

